# Cinque Terre - rockfall



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

If anybody is in Italy at the present; and intends visiting the Cinque Terre in Liguria; be advised that all the coastal foorpaths have been closed until further notice. Yesterday there was a severe rockfall, and 4 Australian tourists were injured, 1 seriously.  
It is still possible to access all the villages by the regular rail service, and where applicable by road.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks eddied. We passed that way on the 1 and 2 Nov 2012, and all paths were still closed. Jason


----------

